# Can I use my bacitracin topical ointment on a cat?



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

There is a stray cat that I'm taking care of that has massive mats and knots on her. There is one on her chest that she's been trying to lick off and her skin is sore and weepy. Can I use my Bacitracin on her skin?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Poor kitty! Good for you for caring for her. 
I don't know if you can use that on her. I'd give your vet a call. But, if she has really bad mats, that can't be combed out, probably having her shaved would be the best way to give her relief. Mats can cause serious discomfort and, as you know, badly irritate the skin. I would not attempt it yourself because they can pull the skin up and, unless you really know what you're doing, you could cut her.
Hope that helps.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My vet says it's OK to use. However, it's not meant for something that serious. Also, as it's in a place where she'll just lick it right off, it's not going to do much good. But if you want to use it, it's not going to hurt. I think the cat will know you're trying to help and will appreciate it.


----------

